# I need references that the author of the Gospel of Matthew was Matthew



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 31, 2005)

I got this looney on another forum, tyring to put on a show. He was slandering Josephus etc. I put that to rest, now he is contending that the Gospels were never written by the Apostles. I cleared up that Luke and Mark were written by Companions and John was written by John.

Now Matthew seems to be the culprit. I only have circumstantial evidences of the early Church fathers quoting that it was written by Matthew.


----------



## A.J.A. (Jan 31, 2005)

From Tektonics:

This about Matthew in particular.

And this in defence of the traditional authorship for all four Gospels.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot A.J.A much love.


----------



## andreas (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.themoorings.org/apologetics/Gospels/relia1.html

andreas.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 6, 2005)

thanks Andreas


----------

